# Bestimmt Programme zum öffnen bestimmter Dateien, wie?



## perryrhodans (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe nun eine HTML- Seite, die durch PHP eine Liste von Dateien aus einem Ordner anzeigt (ganz vereinfacht ) 
Jedenfalls möchte ich nun, dass, wenn ich zum Beispiel auf "abc.txt" mein Browser (Mozilla) diese nun nicht selber öffnet,sondern Notepad, bzw. ein beliebiges anderes (Textverarbeitungs-) Programm. 
Das selbe soll z.B. auch für mp3's gelten, die sollen zum Beispiel von meinem WinAmp abgespielt werden.

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich keine Ahnung, wie man soetwas realisiert. Ob man nun meinen Browser konfigurieren muss oder es dafür Befehle oder sowas gibt (irgentwie glaube ich zweiteres nicht so sehr ) 

Jedenfalls würde ich mich über Hilfe freuen!

Cya
-perry-


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2005)

Bestimmte Media-Typen können von dem Browser selbst dargestellt/wiedergegeben/geöffnet werden, wie beispielsweise HTML-Dokumente, diverse Grafiken oder auch Videos. Bei anderen Media-Typen wird das Betriebssystem gefragt und dessen Vorschlag genommen. Daher solltest du dies in den Einstellungen deines Betriebssystems ändern.


----------



## perryrhodans (31. Juli 2005)

Hm, okay, ich glaube, du hast mein Problem so halb verstanden.
Ich habe es auch blöd erklärt...

Genau das, was du meinst, möchte ich nämlich nicht; dass der Browser sich um diese Formate kümmert. 
Natürlich kann mein Browser Textdateien (*.txt) anzeigen, doch genau das will ich nicht. Ich möchte, dass ein Programm vom Betriebssystem dafür benutzt wird.
das selbe mit Audiodateien. 

Frage für mich würde auch noch sein, WIE stelle ich das dann ein?!

Cya und danke erstmal an Gumbo


----------



## Gumbo (31. Juli 2005)

Die mir derzeit einfallende Möglichkeit wäre, die Dateien zum Herunterladen anzubieten.


----------



## perryrhodans (31. Juli 2005)

Naja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, doch gibt es denn keine Andere? 
Ich meine, ich lasse das/ die Script(-e) nur lokal bei mir laufen.
Aber wie kann ich es denn machen, dass die Datei dann nicht automatisch vom 
Browser geöffnet wird? 
Aber wichtiger ist mir halt, es direkt zu öffnen. 

danke nochmals

Cya
-perry-


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2005)

moin...

Suche in deinem Mozilla-Profilverzeichnis die Datei "Mimetypes.rdf".

Öffne sie mit einem Editor und suche dort Folgendes:

```
<RDF:Description RDF:about="urn:mimetype:plain/text"
                   NC:fileExtensions="txt"
                   NC:description="Textdatei"
                   NC:value="plain/text"
                   NC:editable="true">
    <NC:handlerProp RDF:resource="urn:mimetype:handler:plain/text"/>
```

Diesen Abschnitt ändere dahingehend:

```
<RDF:Description RDF:about="urn:mimetype:plain/text"
                   NC:fileExtensions="txt"
                   NC:useSystemDefault="true"
                   NC:description="Textdatei"
                   NC:value="plain/text"
                   NC:editable="true">
    <NC:handlerProp RDF:resource="urn:mimetype:handler:plain/text"/>
```

Beim nächsten mal sollte dich Mozilla fragen, was mit der Textdatei passieren soll....  such dir was aus

Bei anderen Dateitypen regelt man das unter Extras>Einstellungen>Download(nach der beschriebenen Änderung sollten da jetzt auch Textdateien aufgelistet sein)
Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr... mein FF zumindest öffnet txt-Files jetzt mit meinem Editor.


----------

